# Yellow marble male x white marble female



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

7/21/2013 - Spawned:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be following this! Always love the marble HMPKs. 

I love your female's red dorsal.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Subscribed! I'm so excited to see their fry! <3


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

That's great! I can't wait to see the offspring.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

*subscribed*!!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

There appears to be >100 frys.
Will update with pictures once they are sure survivors.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

F1 will be a shocker, I hope you don't think you will get spots, usually 2 marbles spawned give you butterfly, Cambodian, cellos and solids.....notice both are carrying recessive gens, yellow and orange...F2 sibling cross will be nice.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

That's interesting Darth. I had different responses from others in regards to colors/patterns. I myself think the pair would produce nothing less than spotties. This makes breeding so exciting! --> The unknown... For now .


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Such pretty spots! can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, well here is proof..these males were spawned to sibling sisters that had heavy black spots..ALL young were divided between what I mentioned in the earlier post...not a spotted one in the bunch. Cambo, cello, butterfly not one of them showed any Black all were red and white. This if F1 so F2 will likely show spotting or marbleing.










I didn't get a picture of the other female but she showed a lot more spotting than the one shown.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

@Darth, So if you breed two f2's there will be spotting just like the ones being bred?? Just checking to see if I read correctly. Meaning I can breed f2 siblings and the fry will relatively look like the parents and I wont have to have a solid to breed with the koi pattern.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

No, you read this wrong F1 is the result of the first cross you did, in this case 4 spotted siblings crossed to each other, in other words I did 2 spawns of spotted fish...the result of this cross is F1....then F2 would be the young from F1 crossed to each other, so no, when these spotted fish were crossed no spotting shows up only Butterfly, Cellos, Cambos and some solids so you have to raise the fry from the spotted ones initially crossed then breed THOSE brother and sister..this will be F2 {First Brother and sister cross from initial spawn of spotted parents}. Spots may not even show up, grizzle or other type of marbleing can show up spots are very unpredictable and there are no for sure methods to get them..most likely you will see a couple in the F2.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

okay, thanks for the info. Darth!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

sixcards said:


> okay, thanks for the info. Darth!


+1:-D


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

You are welcome, and I will be interested to see the results, I may want to incorporate some of these if you have any extras..I have my what I call anything goes spawns {Marbles} hehehe...no intentions of showing but I want to see all the expressions I can out of a cross of these to perhaps my Black marbles.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

@Darth, Please keep us posted!!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I also tend to get a lot of butterflies and cellos from marble x marble pairings I'e done. But I also got marbles mixed in. But I never bred to f2, so I'm not sure how that l'd have gone. Either way, lovely pair.
I hope the patching/spotting breeds into most of the young. ^^


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Gorgeous fish. Looking forward to the results. Marbles can be exciting, frustrating, fascinating fish.


----------



## Actress101 (Aug 4, 2013)

Subscribed! Looks like you with have a very nice spawn lots of colours


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

So, how is the progress?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. Spawn is doing great. Less than 5 deaths that I have seen. Still appears to be greater than 100 frys. Will update with pictures once they are bigger and easier for camera to catch.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't wait! Glad to hear there's minimal deaths!


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would love some but u dont live near me


----------

